# Here we go



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Couldn't resist, lol - *


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## ghost0311/8541

Here you go


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

I miss these two guys . This scene always cracks me up.


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

Press play to view video .


----------



## Theslingshothunter

Jimmy a bad shot


----------



## Henry the Hermit

I watched that three times hoping Kimmel would get a RTS. No such luck.


----------



## treefork

Happy Henry said:


> I watched that three times hoping Kimmel would get a RTS. No such luck.


You mean like this ?


----------



## JonM




----------



## Henry the Hermit

treefork said:


> Happy Henry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched that three times hoping Kimmel would get a RTS. No such luck.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean like this ?
Click to expand...

Yeah, like that!


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*TRICK OR TREAT!*


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

Test


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

View attachment 141490


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

View attachment 141874


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Flatband

Copy that Bud!



treefork said:


>


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

Too soon?


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork

:rofl:


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

Check this out .


----------



## Imperial

treefork said:


> Check this out .


I bet that was Hrawk


----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## devils son in law

I always wondered what ever happened to The Little Rascal's Buckwheat. Then a friend recently told me he converted to Islam and changed his name to Hakeem Awheat.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

Public Service Announcement for the day-


----------



## devils son in law

Ha! I hope I look as good as Iggy when I get his age!! ( he is a little cuter on the left tho) !


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## CornDawg




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Imperial




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


>


OMG!!!! :angrymod: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## THWACK!




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## THWACK!

JonM said:


>


That might hurt a tad...or a tush...


----------



## THWACK!




----------



## THWACK!




----------



## treefork




----------



## THWACK!

Something different - but worthwhile.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Can I use a slingshot?*


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## CornDawg




----------



## treefork

Here is a slingshot for people who like to over complicate slingshots .


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Imperial




----------



## Imperial




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Suddenly Clinton ... click on it*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## bunnybuster

MOAB


----------



## bunnybuster

green monster


----------



## bunnybuster

not over yet


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

!









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*NOT the 'Moonlight Sonata' I was looking for.*


----------



## treefork

Looks like they're on the way to ECST .


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Henry the Hermit

How not to catch a deer.

http://www.iamatexan.com/2013/11/17/dksfdemfaspdlkfmasdpfjaiopsdjfmalcdcsdkcsdnsdkicvds/


----------



## Arnisador78

Henry the Hermit said:


> How not to catch a deer.
> 
> http://www.iamatexan.com/2013/11/17/dksfdemfaspdlkfmasdpfjaiopsdjfmalcdcsdkcsdnsdkicvds/


Good read, and funny too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

JonM said:


>


From left to right : Tag , Daren Glenn Cook , MJ


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT

...I don't know about you guys, but I still laugh whenever I see this one...


----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## 2xT




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Click on it ...*


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## JonM




----------



## 2xT

Tap to play, fellas..


----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT

...another one worth the click..


----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT

...don't know if this is true, but I'd like to think it is.


----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## treefork




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT

...what's SSF's favourite donut?


----------



## treefork




----------



## 2xT




----------



## 2xT




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## CornDawg




----------



## CornDawg




----------



## CornDawg




----------



## treefork

.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Can someone please help me identify what kind of wood this is?

I was thinking it's a Naughty Pine....but it looks like a hard wood, of some kind..









Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork




----------



## joeydude

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Can someone please help me identify what kind of wood this is?
> 
> I was thinking it's a Naughty Pine....but it looks like a hard wood, of some kind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


That's called morning wood .. I can tell because it has the distinct features and grain! .. haha

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

I dunno, but that MF better see a Dr. about his skin condition!! LMAO


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Jolly Roger

Great: Thanks for posting and sharing so many funny yet true posts.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

Remember folks, the customer is always right.....


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.

View attachment 215434
View attachment 215434


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## devils son in law

treefork said:


>


I'd hit that! :headbang:


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

JonM said:


>


I'd actually put this one down to population density, but I get the point.


----------



## devils son in law

JonM said:


>


How you say.... "settled science" ?


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork

:rofl: You got me JonM


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*Hard to believe the name 'Beaver Cleaver' got past the censors back then. *


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## BushpotChef

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

So right on, JonM!!! I'm watching MSNBC right now and they are beside themselves with the North Korea summit. "How is Trump gonna spin it"???? "He's such a liar" That just hate that he may do something good. It's sad..... such whiny little biotches!


----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

Separating a criminal from their child is just wrong! :screwy:


----------



## treefork

Heads up .

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_152950037125119&key=cbc7a4c0fd029a00f905e0f527b2d04f&libId=jin4uxuu01015pyn000DA2ylp24w6&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2Ftopic%2F110524-buying-my-first-real-slingshot-today-torn-between-a-scout-scout-clone-an-ocularis-beanflip-or-an-axiom%2Fpage-6%23entry1225914&v=1&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2018%2F04%2F18%2Fbusiness%2Fguns-dicks-sporting-goods.html&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fslingshotforum.com%2F&title=Buying%20my%20first%20%22real%22%20slingshot%20today.%20Torn%20between%20a%20Scout%2C%20Scout%20Clone%2C%20an%20Ocularis%20Beanflip%2C%20or%20an%20Axiom.%20-%20Page%206%20-%20General%20Slingshot%20Discussion%20-%20Slingshot%20Forum&txt=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes....ting-goods.html


----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## THWACK!

Very clever.



Imperial said:


>


----------



## JonM




----------



## THWACK!

The Monks of Tibet


----------



## treefork




----------



## raventree78




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

Hahaha JonM, I want to see a slingshot from you, brother! I always love your posts but I don't recall seeing a frame that you've made. Let's see one!

Keep posting funny stuff too!


----------



## JonM

:rofl:


----------



## devils son in law

Ewwwwwwww....


----------



## treefork




----------



## Jolly Roger

Build The Wall and MAKE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN.


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## BushpotChef

JonM said:


>


I heard this like 14 year old kid say to his mom at Wal Mart the other day, "Its hotter than a spoon at Demi Lovatos house!' She gasped and died laughing, I joined, high fives were exchanged. Awful, but hilarious lol. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger

Never heard of Demi Lavato. Had to google her to find out I'm not missing anything.Even spell check does not recognize the name.


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*Amen Brother.*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Ordo

Or you will end up with a Dalmata, like in the pick.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM

Too funny.......


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

All Hail Stan


----------



## BushpotChef

JonM said:


> All Hail Stan


Thats. Bloody. Hilarious. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## BushpotChef

JonM said:


>


I have this lool. Had alot of fun in college ...

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## roirizla

treefork said:


>


Hahaha!

That reminds me:






Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Henry the Hermit

Guys, my definition of PG 13 seems to be different from some of you. Don't make me come back in here.

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM

Well then, here you go...


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

10 Reasons GUNS ARE BETTER THAN WOMEN

1. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22.
2. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.
3. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you try it out a few times.
4. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup.
5. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo.
6. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.
7. Guns function normally every day of the month.
8. A gun doesn't ask, "Do these new grips make me look fat?"
9. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it. And the number one reason a gun is favored over a woman&#8230;.
10. You can buy a silencer for a gun


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*What ammo?*


----------



## BushpotChef

Alfred E.M. said:


> *What ammo?*


Thats what Im saying Al lol.

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## goodflite

My Nikes smell like they died.



JonM said:


>


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

JonM said:


>


We always referred to that as the "crotch cooler" ... The ladies liked them too. :naughty:

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

https://pics.me.me/liberals-want-a-civil-war-this-is-basically-every-*******-13729964.png


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo

The signs are everywhere... anic:


----------



## treefork

:rofl: You made my day Hulla .


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I think it's Crazy Mazzie Hirono's turn to shut up.*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

You just nailed it, Jon!!


----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Ordo

I urgently need a shrink... I can't even see the book.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo

Wanna feel old?










Dennis the Menace is 67...


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Best Halloween costume of the day!*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## boatman

JonM said:


>


that spray always gets me into trouble on the boat......


----------



## treefork




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Ukprelude

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

How you think you & your wife look in bed










How you really look


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Ukprelude

JonM said:


>


Wahahahaha that's class

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## spewing




----------



## Yosemite Sam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Yosemite Sam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Yosemite Sam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law

A man ordered 12 beers and started downing them quickly.

The bartender asked him "what's the big hurry"?

You'd be in a hurry too if you had what I had!

The bartender asked "what do you have"?

$1.25, the man said!


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

treefork said:


>


How'd you find that pic of me?

Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry the Hermit




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## The Norseman

What is the problem with the Gillette ad? It is just telling men to be real men and be respectful.


----------



## The Norseman




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Henry the Hermit

The Norseman said:


> What is the problem with the Gillette ad? It is just telling men to be real men and be respectful.


Real men are respectful, and I for one, don't appreciate being told to be more like women, which is how most of us older guys perceive the ad and all the nonsense about "toxic masculinity".


----------



## devils son in law

Henry the Hermit said:


> The Norseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the problem with the Gillette ad? It is just telling men to be real men and be respectful.
> 
> 
> 
> Real men are respectful, and I for one, don't appreciate being told to be more like women, which is how most of us older guys perceive the ad and all the nonsense about "toxic masculinity".
Click to expand...

Bingo! And the same people would never even consider telling a muslim man to be more respectful to females!


----------



## The Norseman

Ha! True! I didn't hear the toxic masculinity bit. It is a tad overkill.
I am happy to do it, "Attention all Muslim men! Treat women like you want to be treated! And by the way, Allah isn't real!"


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## MikmaqWarrior

Horseback riding in Canada









Sent from my B3-A40 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM

Swinging in Minnesota


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

how not to French kiss a wolf....


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Here's Nancy 'Gas Bag' Pelosi's home in San Francisco ... with an immoral 12 foot wall!*


----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## JonM




----------



## The Norseman




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

Oh my.......


----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## raventree78

Ain't this the truth


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## YonakaYamako




----------



## YonakaYamako

Soon...


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Somebody drug test this 12 yo moron.*


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo

Future superstar with highly advanced cuisine preferences:


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## boatman

going for two retards and a snickers bar...


----------



## raventree78

Interesting.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Grandpa Grumpy




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*The liberal thought process ...*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Tag




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*What do you get when you cross a bunny with a Rottweiler? Just the Rottweiler.*


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

JonM said:


>


Hahahaha Barack Sharpton!!


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

Happy


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat

JonM said:


>


Okay, I give up, what am I missing??


----------



## JonM

:rofl:


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

here's an easy one.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## boatman

JonM said:


>


After I share my thoughts with my dog ,she locks away all sharp objects and pretends to be asleep


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## devils son in law

JonM said:


>


Look at that grill!


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Grandpa Pete

GOOD NIGHT...I AM REALLY TIRED.

GP


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*Mark Levin calls him Beto O'dork.*


----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

Not even with an ounce of good weed & a beer would I have even tried to eat it.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM

I bought a pair of sneakers from a drug dealer last night. I don't know what he laced them with, but I've been tripping all day.


----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

One of my favorites ...


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Smoketown said:


> 2


*Now THAT pings my bizarre sense of humor - thanx!*


----------



## Ordo

Months without a real laugh until Smoketown post.


----------



## treefork

Nike just released a Bernie Sanders signature shoe .


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*She recently introduced legislation to make it illegal to bag on an elected federal official ... seriously. :rofl:* :looney: :rolling:


----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

x


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Long John

JonM said:


>


This one should have a warning concerning the potential of forcing coffee through ones own nose  haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## Long John

LOL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Ukprelude

JonM said:


>


Canine dementia maybe?? Haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

10 - MORE COFFEE ....


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## raventree78

JonM said:


> Smart dog, don't go for the small bites get the whole fish


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## JonM




----------



## mattwalt

Please keep all posts within this thread - Political / racial / demeaning free. Any posts that are deemed hurtful will be deleted.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Long John

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## spewing




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*A little bit of fun ...*


----------



## devils son in law

Alfred E.M. said:


> *A little bit of fun ...*


hahaha


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Alfred E.M.

Bob E said:


> soon_very_soon_memes_02.jpg


*Yeah, nail the squirrel too! Image juxtapose your avatar is cool.*


----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Guys, if your post contains words that won't get past the Nanny filter, don't be surprised when it disappears.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

11


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

11


----------



## Smoketown

12


----------



## Smoketown

13


----------



## Smoketown

14


----------



## Smoketown

15


----------



## Smoketown

16


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Henry the Hermit

JonM said:


>


I doubt that anyone who smokes $2500 worth of ganja could fix anything.


----------



## JonM

it's a good thing I quit 33 yrs ago or I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

Feel free to spread the word. I have a feeling he'll be getting more than 100 :thumbsup:


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Alfred E.M. said:


> *My head is at - how the mods will react when someone complains. How many more 'dial it back' warnings do you think you'll get? *


I feel JonM should get the hammer. He doesn't participate/contribute to any other part of the forum. He just post here to stir up trouble and ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

11


----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

11


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## THWACK!

JonM said:


>


THAT is funny!!!!!

THWACK!


----------



## meriole

This funny pictures just made my day haha


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

9


----------



## Smoketown

10


----------



## Smoketown

OK, It appears 9 didn't make it ...


----------



## raventree78

JonM said:


>


My favorite use for a wheelbarrow ????.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## TriggerHappy

Made me laugh














Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## TriggerHappy

Couple more














Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## Smoketown

1


----------



## Smoketown

2


----------



## Smoketown

3


----------



## Smoketown

4


----------



## Smoketown

5


----------



## Smoketown

6


----------



## Smoketown

7


----------



## Smoketown

8


----------



## Smoketown

8 - 2nd attempt


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Henry the Hermit

Let's watch the language and politics, guys. If a meme contains a word that the Nanny filter would reject, it's not appropriate.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## spewing

Snow Man for sale

Seen better days. Needs some work.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Hulla Baloo




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## TriggerHappy

@JonM that one about children lol that's gold, very well done sir.

Sent from my 4047A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## wombat

JonM said:


>


BEFORE YOU WRITE A MEME.....CHECK "YOUR" GRAMMAR!


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## raventree78

JonM said:


>


This is so true


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM

My kind of fishing buddy...


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

An older gentleman where I work told me "Back in my day, blowing a tranny meant car problems".


----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

All these whackadoos stockpiling tp had better hope they don't have any issues with fire anytime soon. All I'm saying is that it'd be an arsonist's dream come true...


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E

This is so close to the conversion I had the last time I ever tried to buy tractor parts at TSC. I think it was around the time those fidget spinners got popular, and the bearing isle was empty. Probably bought up by the exact same people hoarding all the toilet paper today.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Bob E

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Alfred E.M.

treefork said:


>


*My guess - You can get a flu shot and still get the flu - I'm proof of that. Peoples' immune systems are different strengths and a vaccination isn't a black-white 100% guarantee of safety. It seems to make sense that if all are vaccinated, a disease has much less chance to flourish. It's harder to make a case for not getting vaccinated.*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

JonM said:


>


*So glad the leader of Mensa chimed in.*


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## raventree78

treefork said:


>


Wow that was just what I needed, I laughed so hard at this


----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Sean Khan

"I am going out for a walkabout. You want me to get you some biscuits?"


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## Smoketown

treefork said:


> That's a normal haircut here in Lancaster, PA ... Amish country.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Smoketown


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

JonM said:


>


Not a problem for me, she is looooong gone (Thank God!)


----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Sean Khan

WHO Chief tweets video of Pakistani child dancing.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255512907309293574
This virus can take a flying leap into the dumpster. The world isn't dead and we should stop acting like it is.


----------



## Sean Khan

The national flag of Pakistan has been projected on Switzerland's Matterhorn mountain in order to show solidarity with the Pakistanis fighting coronavirus pandemic.

The photo was shared on the official social media account which read, "In Pakistan with high mountains like Switzerland, the spread of the coronavirus is on the rise. We show solidarity with the people of Pakistan and wish them much strength."

=============================

That's nice of them. Much appreciated.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## SJAaz

JonM said:


>


You got that buddy.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

avinor said:


> IMG-20200522-WA0058.jpg


D*mn right I did. How astute of her to notice.


----------



## Bob E




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan

And a Happy Eid.


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## MOJAVE MO

#realworld









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork

Funny ! News media busted for blatantly lying .


----------



## Quercusuber

treefork said:


> Funny ! News media busted for blatantly lying .


Actually MORE SICK than the sickness itself...


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## JonM




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## Sean Khan




----------



## mattwalt

Just to reiterate - I'm neither Republican, or Democrat, or even American. Whilst I believe everyone is free to have their own views and be energetic about promoting them. This is not the place to use as a soapbox - there are many other social platforms available. Any overtly political, racially charged or simply demeaning posts will be deleted.


----------



## Bob E

Well then it's funny you seem to believe any American political meme, democrat or Republican, is directed at you. :stickpoke:


----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Bob E




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## treefork




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## JonM




----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

I just watched President Trump's address from yesterday (June 1st), and wow. I hope that this is remembered as one of his best moments, because this was certainly inspiring. This is the leadership we need right now.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

This is how Hitler took over Germany. Read your history people. Learn from it.


----------



## Cjw

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> This is how Hitler took over Germany. Read your history people. Learn from it.


 So let the looters take over.? People are loosing there businesses and the politicians are doing nothing. It's the inmates running the asylum right now. And I'm half german. I know the history. Remember history is always written by the victors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*This is the race war we all knew was simmering, but the PC crowd doesn't allow true speak. The delusional left is the root of all the problems in America.*


----------



## mattwalt

I'm not going to weigh in on US politics. But that speech worries me.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Cjw said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how Hitler took over Germany. Read your history people. Learn from it.
> 
> 
> 
> So let the looters take over.? People are loosing there businesses and the politicians are doing nothing. It's the inmates running the asylum right now. And I'm half german. I know the history. Remember history is always written by the victors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
Click to expand...

From what I am seeing and reading governors are calling in their national guard troops. Trump just wants martial law.

If Trump was any kind of leader these riots would never have come to pass. A leader does not call armed protesters who invade a government building "good people". A leader does not call peaceful protesters "thugs". A leader would have spoken out against this violence days ago. Instead he sat on his hands doing nothing because he feared that would be sign of weakness.

A leader cares about all his people not just the ones who support him.

These riots were caused by professional instigaters paid for by Trump's big money backers so that Trump could in essence declare martial law. Just like Hitler.

Hitler controlled the media. Trump wants to control the media calling any report that does not show him in a good light "fake news". Any reporter who asks a pertinent question is labeled "nasty" or "a third rate reporter".

Hitler distorted the facts to suit his agenda. Trump has lied an average of 15 times a day since taking office.

The peaceful protesters no longer have a voice. They cannot protest peacefully. They will be arrested along with the violent ones.

My grandfather, my father and my father-in-law all served this country so people would have the right to peacefully protest, so people could kneel during the national anthem. Trump condemns these kind of actions. We all have rights not just Trump supporters.


----------



## Cjw

peaceful protest. What news channels are you watching. People being beat up a women beat to the ground. Property burning. I guess that's the left utopia.
The far lefts way of thinking is I'll burn my own house down to show you. 
Now these liberal cities already devastated by the Covid 19 virus are even in worse shape now. Real smart.Oh and they just added a lot more people to the unemployment line and businesses that may never reopen. Well done high five.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

mattwalt said:


> I'm not going to weigh in on US politics. But that speech worries me.


I can honestly understand why. But especially when compared to the garbage that usually comes out of the man's mouth? I honestly expected more of a fire and fury approach, but instead got what seems to me to be a father figure firmly reassuring the country. I know his past words and actions conflict somewhat with this most recent address, but I think it's what the country needed to hear right now.

Grandpa Grumpy, I can respect where you're coming from. As noted above, Trump has been inconsistent in the past, but I think that his intentions here are good. I believe that Trump is neither completely bad nor completely good, just like the rest of us humans. I may not like him as a person, but I am willing to respect him as the lawfully elected leader of my country.

CJW, I agree things are getting pretty bad. I'm very glad that he's calling out the National Guard the way he is, it's honestly disgraceful that some places like NYC haven't done so already, and especially when it was clear days ago that the usual police force was not going to be sufficient.

But enough politics for now, I see I ignited a firestorm.


----------



## mattwalt

Whats worrying me is what seems to be a blatant threat hidden under the guise of trying to sound all Patriotic. This is the kind of approach dictators use... unless I have him totally wrong. Its ironic for once he's not spouting 'garbage'.

Part of me is well the right to bear arms in the US is there to defend the population against tyranny so you'll be fine - but choosing when that line is crossed may be more difficult to ascertain.

Its always difficult being outside and looking inward towards another country. The news and how things are portrayed aren't always in line with actual happenings. Think if most American's had any idea of how the rest of the world saw how the President and events during his whole term of office is seen... Not that the UK is doing any better...


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot

mattwalt said:


> Whats worrying me is what seems to be a blatant threat hidden under the guise of trying to sound all Patriotic. This is the kind of approach dictators use... unless I have him totally wrong. Its ironic for once he's not spouting 'garbage'.
> 
> Part of me is well the right to bear arms in the US is there to defend the population against tyranny so you'll be fine - but choosing when that line is crossed may be more difficult to ascertain.
> 
> Its always difficult being outside and looking inward towards another country. The news and how things are portrayed aren't always in line with actual happenings. Think if most American's had any idea of how the rest of the world saw how the President and events during his whole term of office is seen... Not that the UK is doing any better...


At least Boris Johnson has actual hair... :rofl:


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - you sure about that? Seen some pics which suggest he may be bald...


----------



## JonM

Interestingly, in large part the current situation is not the Presidents fault as so many like &/or want to think. it started with the police, prosecutors, mayors, & the governor of MN not initially dropping the hammer immediately on the 4 policemen involved in the murder of George Floyd. I know for a fact via a sheriff that the Hennepin County sheriffs Department was initially informed to not arrest anyone during the onset & it appeared as though the police followed suit until things were well out of hand. That in itself is poor leadership, as it allowed the criminals a stronger foothold, while instigators & antifa idiots mobilized to create more unrest & burn down businesses. Thankfully, Antifa is now classified as a domestic terrorist organization. Hopefully, the deployment of the National Guard will be as far as it goes & the State Attorney General for MN poors the coals to not only the 4 officers, but also anyone arrested for domestic terrorism/rioting. There are parts of MPLS/St Paul the look like a 3rd world country. Last night the peaceful protesters were observed & supported by our Natl. Guard prior to curfew. It's unfortunate that they had to instate a curfew as well as close roads in & around the cities, but, they have to draw the line somewhere when criminals are driving stolen vehicles & staging weapons/gasoline caches for their compatriot to utilize to further the unrest & violence. thank god for the 2nd amendment & lawful concealed carry as the threats to bring the mayhem into the burbs & rural areas would be ill advised. There are more neighborhood watch groups being established as well to help curb the violence. I for one have no problem with peaceful protesters. To be honest it doesn't surprise me that there are so many people wanting to blame the President for the current situation. Unfortunately, it takes away the attention from the inept & bumbling politicians we currently have occupying the House & Senate.


----------



## JonM




----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Trump has done more for this country than we deserve. His response has been measured and I trust him and his advisors to make the right moves at the right time. 90% of the mainstream media hate him bc he punctures their little kumbaya pollyanna narrative. *

*Reagan said civilization is just a clearing in the jungle. Romney pointed that 47% of the country is on the government dole. Believe your eyes - who's doing the rioting, looting, burning, and assaulting, and note the democrat areas it occurs in ... it's not the political right.*

*Matt, you've deleted many posts in this thread with the appropriate nanny mindset, and just last week said - * - 'This is not the place to use as a soapbox - there are many other social platforms available. Any overtly political, racially charged or simply demeaning posts will be deleted.'

*Now you've jumped in the fray with an indecisive opinion, and admonish us about what the rest of the world thinks of the Trump years. By rest of the world do you mean like Merkel who destroyed her country with open borders, or the fake doctor who fronts W.H.O., or the Chinese Communist Party? How about the micro managing, hand wringers in the British Parliament? Fact is, the rest of the world needs us raunchy Americans more than we need them.*


----------



## mattwalt

AeM - I hear you. And yes the world needs you raunchy Americans 

In no way did I try admonish you in any way. All I was asking is that things are shown a certain way from my vantage point. When I moved from SA to the Uk I was asked a lot of what were very awkward questions, It took a while but realised that the UK displays news about other countries in what does not actual represent the situation or events taking place. Be it being out of context or a view point of a small group.

Just was keen to find out what the opinion on the ground is there. I may be getting a one-sided-watered-down sensationalised version...


----------



## NightKnight

Closing this thread.


----------

